# Looking to adopt a girl TOY POODLE- please help



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It would help if you said where you are from


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so sorry for your loss. 

It would help to say where you are located and how far you are willing to travel. Others will post with lots of resources to help. With a tpoo you do want to find a quality breeder who does all the recommended health testing.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Is the dog you lost the same dog as in your other post, the one with fast respiration and cancer?


----------



## BaileyTurkishDelight (Nov 27, 2021)

twyla said:


> It would help if you said where you are from


Hello - 
My bad.
We are in pleasant hill Ca


----------



## BaileyTurkishDelight (Nov 27, 2021)

cowpony said:


> Is the dog you lost the same dog as in your other post, the one with fast respiration and cancer?


Yes ..


----------



## BaileyTurkishDelight (Nov 27, 2021)

Skylar said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss.
> 
> It would help to say where you are located and how far you are willing to travel. Others will post with lots of resources to help. With a tpoo you do want to find a quality breeder who does all the recommended health testing.


 Hello 
We are in pleasant hill CA


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

So sorry for your loss 🙏.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m so sorry for your loss.  Here is a good resource to get you started:









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com





Keep in mind that, because toy litters are very small, you’re likely to be on a wait list once you find a good breeder. But that’s okay! It will give you some time to prepare for the antics of puppyhood.  And your little one will be with you before you know it.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry, and right before Christmas too!
I noticed that Mickey Kern, one of the breeders on the list in PeggytheParti's link, has two older puppies listed on AKC Marketplace. They are in New Mexico.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

BaileyTurkishDelight said:


> Greetings, we have been poodle parents for over 20 years and had wonderful poodles in our lives. Just recently lost our baby. Devastated. Would love to get a little girl to raise once again. If you could direct me to the rights resources I would be forever grateful. We have a beautiful home with a huge backyard with no kids and a very balanced family lifestyle. I work from home and I treat my babies as my babies.
> 
> Thanks very much in advance
> 
> we are in Pleasant Hill, California and can drive to pick up our new baby.


have you tried gayle zamora in grass valley? she has a website and there are a few owners here you can possibly contact and chat with.


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm so sorry you lost your boy  It sounds like you did everything you could. (((Hugs))))

I would reach out to Gail Zamora in Grass Valley. She produces such nice toys. I used to go to the dog park all the time and one of Gail's Instagram famous poodles (Ferris Bueller) was a frequent guest. He has a bold, sweet temperament and gorgeous conformation (under all the color!). Ferris Bueller & Cameron Frye (@poodlesdayoff) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm so sorry to learn that you lost your little boy that quickly after the diagnosis. More than a few of us have been in your shoes . 

The breeder recommendations are very good but if you strike out on your own, you may find things different from even a decade ago. This is a tips list I keep handy to share. 

*We often hear from folks that they just want a pet.* What doesn't seem to be common knowledge is that the quality, conscientious breeders are _always_ breeding for the very best poodles they can. It isn't pet puppy vs show puppy, it's lucky us, the ones wanting a pet who get the pups that have some small "fault" that might reduce their chances of winning competitions, but are flawless to us .

*It's not unusual to think that there are possibly thousands of breeders to choose from*. For quality, conscientious breeders, that number is more likely only in the hundreds in the US or Canada. A bottom line difference is between those who're breeding primarily for profit and those who're breeding because they feel not only love for poodles but an obligation to the entire breed. Each of their, usually infrequent, breedings are thoughtfully chosen to try to improve something in their lines and consequently the future of the breed.

*About reviews,* a happy owner doesn't necessarily mean an informed owner. It's as likely they've just been lucky, so far. Review any negative comments carefully, if they're allowed to appear.

*Getting a puppy from a quality, conscientious breeder is something like insurance*. Their investment in the health, welfare, and soundness of all the dogs in their care including the puppies they offer to new homes is part of the reason you're not likely to find a less than $2000 USD puppy from them.

The saying is "pay the breeder or pay the vet". Price alone isn't the only thing to separate quality breeders from those less than. We've seen members quote as high, and even much higher pricing for pups from parents not health tested, not proven to meet breed standards, sold as purebred when only a DNA test could determine that since they may be sold without registration papers.

If I knew the risks and have dedicated poodle health savings of several thousand dollars or pet insurance, knew that basically that the breeder and I would part ways as soon as the pup was in my hands because they're very unlikely to stand behind their pup and me thru the pups life, I might proceed with a breeder that doesn't meet my criteria.

But

I also wouldn't pay quality breeder prices, and over, unless I'm getting all the quality breeder perks.


*Health testing of the breeding parents is a good indicator of a quality, conscientious breeder.* The Breeder List has info on what to look for in the testing for each variety. Mentioning health testing on a site is nice but isn't proof. For proof, look for health testing results spelled out on the breeder's site, then verify for yourself by going to the site the results are published on. If you don't find any evidence of testing or can't find the info but the breeder appeals to you, contact them and ask where you might see the testing they do. Reputable breeders put in a lot of effort to make sure they're breeding the healthiest poodles and will be happy to talk about it and provide the info.

*Look for and verify OFA/CHIC level testing at a minimum.*
There are also poodle specific DNA panels for other testable genetic conditions. Those are companion tests with the OFA/CHIC testing, not in place of.
CHIC Program | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)
Browse By Breed | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)

Look Up A Dog | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO (ofa.org)


*Toy Poodle testing*

The OFA, working with the breed's parent club, recommends the following basic health screening tests for all breeding stock. Dogs meeting these basic health screening requirements will be issued Canine Health Information Center (CHIC) numbers. For CHIC certification, all results do not need to be normal, but they must all be in the public domain so that responsible breeders can make more informed breeding decisions. For potential puppy buyers, CHIC certification is a good indicator the breeder responsibly factors good health into their selection criteria. The breed specific list below represents the basic health screening recommendations. It is not all encompassing. There may be other health screening tests appropriate for this breed. And, there may be other health concerns for which there is no commonly accepted screening protocol available.



*Progressive Retinal Atrophy (PRA)*
DNA-based test from an approved laboratory; results registered with OFA ➚
*Eye Examination*
Eye Examination by a boarded ACVO Ophthalmologist ➚
*Patellar Luxation*
OFA Evaluation, minimum age 1 year ➚

Notes
In addition to the breed specific requirements above, a CHIC requirement across all participating breeds is that the dog must be permanently identified via microchip or tattoo in order to qualify for a CHIC number.


To check the testing that has been done on a dog, you will need one of these, the CHIC number, the (AKC/UKC in the US) registration number, or the registered name of the dog. To check the dog’s testing status, go to: Advanced Search | Orthopedic Foundation for Animals | Columbia, MO.

Many breeders will perform additional testing on their breeding dogs. All testing is valuable and gives information regarding the breeder’s interest in the future of his/her breeding program. Using the tools that are currently available will allow the breeder to successfully use the entire gene pool in combinations that provide for a healthy future for the breed.

Also see Code of Ethics - The Poodle Club of America


*A caution that a health "guarantee" on a puppy doesn't have much to back it if *the sire and dam were not given the testing for breed and variety. "Guarantees" without the testing often favor the breeder, more than the buyer.

*Read thru any contracts that may be listed. *If they rule out coverage for conditions that the breeding pair should or could have been tested for, consider that a caution flag. Otherwise, are the terms clear to you and can you live with them?

*Conscientious breeders have a waitlist at the best of times* and with pandemic puppy seekers, that wait is stretched well into 2022. There have been more than a few serendipitous contacts between seeker and breeder, so don't be put off by the thought of a waitlist. Also, don't be put off if online sites aren't particularly updated. As often as not, breeders may prefer communicating by phone as well as email or text, and are busy with their dogs, 9-5 paying job, and family, rather than keep a website updated.

*When you start making contacts, *let them know if you're open to an older pup or young adult.

*Color preferences are understandable but* keep in mind that you're limiting your options even further in a very limited supply of puppies.
That beautiful color you fell for may not look the same in a few weeks, or months, or years. Most poodle colors fade.

*Gender preferences* will also limit your options.

*Temperament and personality* are lifelong traits.

*Be prepared to spend *in the range of $2000 to $3500 USD. Conscientious breeders are not padding pricing due to Covid.

*Be prepared to travel *outside your preferred area.

*As a very general rule, websites to be leery of* are those that feature cutesy puppies with bows and such, little or no useful info on sires or dams, the word "Order" or "Ordering" (these are living beings, not appliances) and a PayPal or "pay here" button prominently featured "for your convenience".

*Be wary of a breeder who sells a puppy with full registration rights (breeding rights which allow pups to be registered with the AKC) simply for the price of admission.* A responsible breeder will not allow their reputation and their poodles to be bred by anyone, to any dog, without having a contractual say in the breeding and the pups. They will want to be involved.

*One additional caution, be very wary of those very cute short legged poodles.* That's a genetic mutation which may carry serious life-altering disease.

*An excellent source for breeder referrals is your local or the regional or national Poodle Club. *An online search for "Poodle Club of *___* (your city or state/province)" will find them. You can also go directly to the national club site.

Some Poodle Club links are in the Breeder List.
PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America
Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America

*As a sort of checklist of things to look for or ask, this is my shortlist criteria.*

My criteria need not be yours but I think it's important for a potential poodle owner to understand why these things matter in finding a conscientious breeder and to get a well bred puppy to share life with for many years to come.
Simply being advertised as "registered" or even "purebred" doesn't mean that a puppy is _well bred._


*Every one of these is a talking point a conscientious breeder will welcome, just not all at the same time *

My ideal breeder is someone who is doing this because they love the breed.
They want to see each new generation born at least as good as the previous, ideally better.
They provide for every dog in their care as if that dog is their own.
They will be there for the new family, and stand behind that pup for it's lifetime, rain or shine, with or without a contract.
They will know the standards and pedigrees of their chosen breed, health and genetic diversity of their lines, and breed to better them.
They will know of the latest studies in health standards for their chosen breed and variety and do the health testing of their breeding dogs.
They prove their dogs meet breed standards physically and temperamentally, and are sound by breeding from sires and dams proven in competition or participating in other activities.
They do not cross breed.
They will have as many questions for me as I do for them.
They invest in their dogs. They don't expect the dogs to support them.


----------



## BaileyTurkishDelight (Nov 27, 2021)

This is one of the best reads ever. I can’t agree more 
Thank you for sharing it


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Sorry for your loss. 
I live in Denmark so I cannot assist in directing you towards good breeders in the US. Many here on the forum are very knowledgeable and helpful. I have a two year old tpoo and a 15 week old spoo pup. In my experience, look for a tpoo breeder who is focused on conformation, health and temperament. It is worth the wait. Tpoos are so fragile, they need the best start as you can expect them to live 15 years. Best wishes and look forward to being able to follow your journey.


----------



## Los Gatoan (Jun 1, 2021)

BaileyTurkishDelight said:


> Greetings, we have been poodle parents for over 20 years and had wonderful poodles in our lives. Just recently lost our baby. Devastated. Would love to get a little girl to raise once again. If you could direct me to the rights resources I would be forever grateful. We have a beautiful home with a huge backyard with no kids and a very balanced family lifestyle. I work from home and I treat my babies as my babies.
> 
> Thanks very much in advance
> 
> we are in Pleasant Hill, California and can drive to pick up our new baby.


I can highly recommend Gail Zamora in Grass Valley, CA. We are grateful to have found her on this forum last summer and we got a little girl. Then a month later, we realized our female would be happier with companion dog. So we went back to Gail and got a little boy. We could not be happier. Our babies have the best personalities, are incredibly intelligent, and have no physical problems that we know of. Our female is 10 mos. old and our little boy is 9 mos. old.

Gail has been breeding poodles for 30+ years and she really knows what she is doing. There are several people on this forum who have puppies from Gail. Gail's email is [email protected] and her phone number is 530-268-3201. She has a website that may not be updated http://poodletoy.com/


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I'll second the recommendation for Gail Zamora. She is a top notch poodle breeder.


----------



## LynnB739 (Jun 28, 2021)

I'm so sorry your loss. I also recently lost my dog. She was 14 and Sophie is my first poodle. I got her from Ash's Mystical Poodles, which I found through the list on this forum. I really like Marie a lot and she's been very helpful. I highly recommend her. She has an application on her website and is very responsive. Good luck and sorry for your loss.


----------



## BaileyTurkishDelight (Nov 27, 2021)

All thank you for very much for all the support. 
I did reach out to Gail.
Have a few wonderful holiday season !


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hope this goes as you wish 🌟


----------



## BaileyTurkishDelight (Nov 27, 2021)

Dear all - we have ended up with adopting this little girl Aussidoodle from a local breeder - her name is Luna

Her mom is an Australian Shepherd miniature and the father is a toy poodle.
Very sweet dog… she has been bringing us joy.. 
we feel lucky to have her and Have been spoiling her with so much love and affection.
Off to a new journey .. 

It’s been such a rollercoaster with our baby boy Bailey passing..I am still in shock to be honest with you all. 
I surrender.. Luna gave us,gave me sanity During these very hard days.
Looking to a bright future.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Congratulations. In the picture with your son, Luna looks like she's smiling. So sweet


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Happy Puppy! Luna looks very sweet and will fill your hearts and days with love and adventure 🎁


----------



## BaileyTurkishDelight (Nov 27, 2021)

Thank you all 
What a nice community I tapped into 
I feel lucky 

have a blessed day


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

What a really stunning puppy. Congratulations!


----------

